# An old abandoned Lumber Mill and the Makita Girls



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

The two photos of the old Mill were taken by a fellow I know, the old mill is abandoned near his families farm. Miss Makita and Senorita Makita are here because…. well because they are the Makita girls!









.








.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Their outfits are the same color as the machinery?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, very observant. I think your going to go far


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

What machinery are you talking about?!? Oh, yeah, I'm seein' some wood too. I wish I could find something like that around here.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yep, that's damn near the mother lode!


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

A. very cool pics

B. Is the wood abandoned ? I would hate to see it rot away

C. looks like a old stinger mill manually fed in tables would like to see more pics of the mill to be sure though

thanks for posting


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*B. Is the wood abandoned ? I would hate to see it rot away*-*Sawblade1*

What I have been told are the folks who inherited the farm don't live there and never visit, they have all left for the city years ago. I was told that some of the nearby folks have been trying to make inquiries about salvage but no one has yet been able to get in touch with the women who is listed as the owner of the property. The nearby farmers come by and mow the fields a couple of times a year but they don't molest the old mill due to the fact it doesn't belong to them. I have seen other photos and there are old boom trucks and tractors sitting about as well.


----------



## hvroberts (May 31, 2009)

Man, What I wouldn't give to get hold of that. (I am talking the mill)


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

You gotta admire a woman that can handle a tool!


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Went to a trade show once where the Girls were at.
I was going down the stairs and they were going up.
My arm about got tore off by my wife as my head was twisting about.
Didn't expect to see them there. She somehow doesn't believe me.
But my arm is now fine.

Oh, nice Posting!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Theres other pictures besides the one of the two hot chicks?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you can always sendt them to me if they are abonded
I will be glad to take care of them
but I´m not sure what the wife will say even thow
she always wants to bring new kiddys home

niice mill


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

SAD, is when you can still use there tools but not your own.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I just noticed that if you Google "Makita Tool girls" this thread is number three on Google's search list! URAH!

Not that I would ever Google something so awful as Makita tool girl posters.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

To hell with the tools, I just want to know where they buy their bras. I need one like that. Gravity and all… you understand I'm sure.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Seriously,...............this reminds me of the day I bought my first generator and had a heck of a time getting the camera to focus on it. Finally got a good picture.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

In all fairness I do let my significant help out when I collect wood.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

That's a nice pile of sticks.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Moron…right-click, save.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Something is not right here is rivergirl really a girl??


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok

what guy wants to quit drinking ?

></a>

Not me


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

GM- of course I am a girl. Why do you ask? I just don't get insulted very easily- comes from being a single mother who raised three feisty daughters; teacher of special education; and wife X 2


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Moron, 
I wish you did not put such as this on this forum.
This forum is about wood working. 
I am sure that you can find other forum to publish such pictures.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Its called the coffee lounge Bert

you didnt like the generator ?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

she even comes with a new car ?.............I mean cow, or is that a sick donkey?


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

Those Makita girls can't shake a stick to the dashing devornaire duo of Bob and Rick Rosendahl


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, I imagine that would be so…even the packrats and thier nests would come with it.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, there is nothing but wood there. It wood cost more to bring that machinery back then it would to buy it.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I have no idea but the fellow I spoke to lives near the Louisiana/Arkansas border. He said that as far as he knows the owners are uninterested in letting anyone in there. A couple of times a year he says that people in town inquire about it and they always turn them down.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Boise- as for hogging all the months of the calendar year- remember- Diversity is the spice of life.  As for rural people being a bit "funny" hey hey now… farm girl here… and "YOU! Git off my land… and stay off iffen you wanna keep that thar head which is currently attached to yer neck. That'd be my granddaddies barn yinz is all peerin at- and it ain't none o' your nevermind. No as I tole you before… yinz better skeedaddle on back to the city where yinz come from."


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

It looks like the wood is kept dry. I expect it will be rot free for several years. Might take some time to figure out what motivates the owner into parting with this…


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

GM- rivergirl is the kind of girl every guy really wants -secure enough to check out the Makita girls with the guys, smart enough to know that the only differences between them and her are a few years and a good bra, and she can not only serve up the bacon, but serve it to you on the table she made for you this morning while you were were sleeping in because she made you feel like so much like a man last night while the Makita girls were busy working out, waxing, and sitting in on a preview of their photo shoot touch-ups.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

You know it Christine. Well said! LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

well spoken Christine 

take care
Dennis


----------

